# Hohm Wrecker G2 (Temperature Control Any Metal)



## daniel craig (5/7/16)

*WORLD RECORD SET & HELD: Mr. Bond of Box Mods,* (_sitting pretty at 0.007 ohm in TC & Watts Mode_)
*98.8%Efficiency Rate* (_getting the MOST out of batteries_)
*Psycoil: FSK Chip READS RDA & Tank’s Palm*(_measures gauge wire via time, ohm, & power flow…Result: engineered accuracy of independent volts vs. watts adjustments_)
*Ohm Symbol Integration in CNC Design* (_symbolic_)
*Stealth Update Port* (_why do others put it outside_)
*64Kb onboard ROM* (_runs an OS-Hybrid platform_)
*Measures Kanthal / Nichrome & ALL Metal Temps* (_RDA, tanks, & any atty’s temperatures can be measured & limited_)
*Dedicated Menus for Ni, Ti, SS, & XXX* (_XXX is ANY metal_)
*Full FSK Automation & Manual Manipulation Menus*
*Multistage Stepping System* (_this enables users 32-37% more hits than no MSS devices – Automation Mode_)
*Advanced Insanity Menu System* (_A.I.M. allows quick access to insanely advanced parameters and settings_)
*______________________________________________________________________________*

*MATERIALS*




*Full CNC* casing made of aluminum mixed with *high-strength alloy element T2024-T3* (_ready for the 10th floor drop_)
Electrostatic Tempered Aluminum Buttons(_eliminates: button flex, scratches, and enhances overall attention to detail_)
POM/PVC composite at all power to metal contact points (_stronger than raw aluminum_)
*Coated neodymium iron boron magnets (prevents magnetic loss, corrosion, oxidation)*
*______________________________________________________________________________*

*SPECIFICATIONS


*

 With FSK* chip technology, needs only (2) 20A+ 18650 batteries
 Size: 4.13 x 2.28 x 0.94 in. (105 x 58 x 24 mm)
Thread Style: 510 connection with full-face push pin with high-tensile strength spring
Wattage Output: 10W – 151W (also in TC) *New update makes it 171w*
Voltage Output: FSK Intellichips automation
Temperature Range: 200 oF – 700 oF (93 oC – 372 oC)
Ohm Resistance Range: 0.007Ω - 3Ω
Temp/Watt Increments: .1-1 watts (WATTS MODE) : 10 oF (TEMP MODE) : 1 oC (TEMP MODE)
Coil/Wire Types: Ni, SS, Ti, NiCr, K, & all permutations (New Update Added Support For Tungsten Which Is A Material Used In Ceramic Coils) 
*______________________________________________________________________________*

*INTEGRATED PROPRIETARY INTELLICHIPS THAT EXECUTE A MULTITUDE OF TASKS*
+ Supports variable output banding on wattage & voltage adjustments so chip does not fluctuate in wide variations

_**Result*: increased battery life, coil builds, and reduces battery stress_

_**Result*: diminishes power spiking & demand on batteries, allow 20+A batteries to be safe_

+ Runs a self-diagnostic & component initialization during power up

_**Result*: verifies it is ready for safe operation_

+ Executes patent pending TruDegreeTM technology (while using Ni, Ti, or SS wire)

_**Result*: displays real-world coil temperatures

*______________________________________________________________________________*_

*DOUBLE POLED CIRCUITRY LIKE A MULTI METER*
+ Enables precise ohm metering
*
______________________________________________________________________________

BATTERY CONTACT FOOTPRINT 25% LARGER THAN TRADITIONAL 150W+ DEVICES AVERAGE
*+ Candidates of measure: Fuchai 200W, Snow Wolf 200W, IPV3-Li 165W, Sigelei 150W TC, Tesla Metal 160W, Wismec 200W TC

+ Eliminates battery contact stress, battery power spiking, & heat

*______________________________________________________________________________*

*INSANE TEMPS FEATURE IN TEMP MODE*
+ Initiates 151W momentarily then switches over to selected watt to establish near instant temperature.

*______________________________________________________________________________*

*SUNK TRIPOINT NICKEL-PLATED NEODYMIUM IRON BORON MAGNETS*
+ Prevent corrosion & oxidation to magnets

*TOP TO BOTTOM, INSIDE & OUT, 100% ENGINEERED, DESIGNED, & MASTERED IN AMERICA, BY AMERICANS*
*SYSTEM MENU & INSTRUCTION MANUAL WRITTEN BY ENGLISH VAPERS, IN ENGLISH*
*AESTHETIC DESIGN EXCLUSIVE TO REPRESENT THE UNITY OF ALL VAPERS*
*CONCAVED FIRE BUTTON FOR FINGER ERGONOMICS*
*0.007Ω - 3Ω SWS (STEPPING WATT SYSTEM) TO THE FULL & TRUE 151W*
*FULL-FACE PUSH PIN WITH HIGH-TENSION SPRING*
+ ensures safe & pure contact for the energy flow

_**Result*: eliminates another energy stress point

*______________________________________________________________________________*_

* FSK CHIP IC & INTELLICHIPS BUILT TO HANDLE 260W*
+ *151W* because we are not in a watts war, we’re pioneering on efficiency, accuracy, & consistency _*(new update makes it 171w)*_

_**Result*: ready to be a lifetime companion

*______________________________________________________________________________*_

*64KB ONBOARD ROM TO HANDLE ALL COMPUTATIONS OF THE PROPRIETARY ALGORITHMS AND INTELLICHIP ASSESSMENTS*
*______________________________________________________________________________*
*
Here are some video links of the Hohm Wrecker G2 in action:








*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/7/16)

What the heck did I just read is this for real?.


----------



## daniel craig (5/7/16)

Sprint said:


> What the heck did I just read is this for real?.


Yes, this mod can TC kanthal and any other conductive wire under the sun.


----------



## stevie g (5/7/16)

Pity it will be over priced and unavailable. Just need the Chinese to reverse engineer this now.


----------



## daniel craig (5/7/16)

Sprint said:


> Pity it will be over priced and unavailable. Just need the Chinese to reverse engineer this now.


Hopefully it makes it to this side of the world. The hohm slice (another mod by hohm tech posted after this thread) is cheaper and has a better design but is 101w and has the same powerful board as this one. It's also smaller in size and can be charged at 3A. The G2 is expensive because of the materials used to make it. Check out the last video where the guy drives over it and the mod still works.


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

Look at some other Utube vids WoW


----------



## daniel craig (5/7/16)

Willyza said:


> Look at some other Utube vids WoW



Yeah, Phil did a review and used it incorrectly. Hohm tech then released a video duplicating the results and showing why it didn't work. Phil has another video with Ben (the director of hohm tech) showing him how to use it and discuss the mod in greater detail.


----------



## OhmzRaw (5/7/16)

Did I just see a resistance range of 0.007 - 3 ohms ?


----------



## daniel craig (5/7/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> Did I just see a resistance range of 0.007 - 3 ohms ?


Yes, with the new update the resistance range is Flatline - 0.000001 - 3 ohms in any mode. Basically there's no limits here, you can build however you wish to and fire it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/7/16)

This technology is what will keep vaping safe. I hope they don't get bought out by a tobacco company.

These mods are next level, love that name FlagShipKiller FSC. 

DNA200 Looking scared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/7/16)

Sprint said:


> This technology is what will keep vaping safe. I hope they don't get bought out by a tobacco company.
> 
> These mods are next level, love that name FlagShipKiller FSC.
> 
> DNA200 Looking scared.


Yes, definitely. After watching these videos and speaking to owners of these mods I have to get one of these. I can no longer look at any other mods the same way any more. 

As for safety, this chip was made to handle 300w but the engineers added safety due to people not knowing about rewrap batteries and might use a rewrap. That's the reason they made it 151w (now 171w) and also has protection to protect the user from any danger. To me, this beats the DNA any day because it uses 3 different techniques for TC which make kanthal and any other wire able to be used in TC mode. The mod isn't even as expensive as a DNA mod, well worth the price IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (11/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> Yes, with the new update the resistance range is Flatline - 0.000001 - 3 ohms in any mode. Basically there's no limits here, you can build however you wish to and fire it.


How could I have not of known about this mod? This is probably the only mod I've ever seen that can do that safely.


----------



## Mark121m (11/7/16)

Woooooo. 
Seems like pro grade material went into this mod.

Very much like this Mod.


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

See they on special , group buy with something like Global Aramex shopper ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/11/16)

Daniel said:


> See they on special , group buy with something like Global Aramex shopper ?



@Daniel aramex global shopper dont allow vapes...tried it and they refused.


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel aramex global shopper dont allow vapes...tried it and they refused.



Dengit well that sucks .... anyne going to the states soon that can bring it back for us ?


----------

